# Shopping for Theater Equipment



## bthorp (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello folks,

I'm new to the site and to the profession. I'm good with sound design and with electricity and mechanical repair, so the lighting hasn't been too tough to get a hold of quickly. But, I could really use a few tips on a few items.

I've recently been hired to teach at a local high school and to manage the theater. The idea is that I will start a theater tech program as soon as I'm qualified (or as soon as I can get the paper that says I'm qualified) to teach it. My background gives me a good background for sound design and lighting "design" (the artistic part is still in question). But my lack of experience in some areas really makes constantly second guess myself.

Anyways, here's my questions:
I need to know what the primary consideration is for making the best purchases when it comes to purchasing lamps. Is it the manufacturer, cost, life expectancy? My gut says to get the best dollar per hour of life of each lamp.

Also, the shop that I've inherited has no tools of any kind. I've purchased a few cordless drills, a couple of basic home repair kits so that I can teach the kids (my student assistants) how to repair the light fixtures as we can. What tools should I get, and in what order? I've looked for a website with ideas, but have had no luck.

Also, I've found that gaff tape is far more expensive than I expected. Are there any brands to avoid or can you make a recommendation on a brand that will get me the most for my money?

Finally, can you recommend any good stores to shop? California stores are easiest for me to purchase from, but I can get stuff from any U.S. retailer if the price warrants it.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Brad


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 18, 2012)

You've taken a big bite of the theater world. 
As far as gaff tape goes All i ever see used in tours and road houses is Pro Gaff. Yeah its spendy but you shouldn't be using it for a ton of stuff in the first place. 

As far as lamp purchases, it really depends on which fixtures. If a specific fixture is needing a specific lamp brand doesn't necessarily matter, we use Osram in our source 4 inventory, but the other space I work at uses another manufacturer. Its all about cost.

Tools are another it depends kind of thing. but I'll let others who know more about the tool side, other than a few hand screw drivers philips 1-4 and several sizes of flat head screw drivers is all thats generally needed to get a light in working order.


----------



## bthorp (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, it's nice to know that Pro Gaff is good to go. Compared to others it seems fairly reasonable too. 

I've purchase lamps a couple of times now and gone with Osram once and GE the other time. But I just found a place called Devine Lighting that supposedly manufactures it's own stuff and it's half the price. I'm thinking I'll try and purchase a small amount of numerous globes and see how they work.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 18, 2012)

bthorp said:


> Thanks, it's nice to know that Pro Gaff is good to go. Compared to others it seems fairly reasonable too.
> 
> I've purchase lamps a couple of times now and gone with Osram once and GE the other time. But I just found a place called Devine Lighting that supposedly manufactures it's own stuff and it's half the price. I'm thinking I'll try and purchase a small amount of numerous globes and see how they work.



I would stay away from lamps like that and stick with GE, Osram, Ushio,Sylvania, etc. The lamps may be cheaper, but it's usually a case of getting what you paid for. Also do your best to stick to one brand of lamp. The lamp specs may all be the same but there are slight differences between the manufacturers, and they will all look a little different.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Feb 18, 2012)

An alternative to pro gaff is Nashua 357, which is about all I can get down under. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk - now you have to guess which one!


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 18, 2012)

gcpsoundlight said:


> An alternative to pro gaff is Nashua 357, which is about all I can get down under.



357 is the only thing acceptable in professional circles in this country.
Anything else is not Gaff.


----------



## Denny586 (Feb 18, 2012)

The fact that your in a school setting might make this seem a bit dangerous, but a few soldering irons/guns and some flux could come in handy... I wish someone would have taught me the miracles of soldering when I was younger!!


----------



## Tex (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris15 said:


> 357 is the only thing acceptable in professional circles in this country.
> Anything else is not Gaff.


I'd never heard of this so I went searching. The only thing I can find in a search for Nashua 357 is duct tape. The only Nashua gaff tape I can find is G30. What is it about Nashua tape that makes "Anything else... not Gaff"?


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nashua 357 GAFFERS TAPE BLACK 40M as one vendor.
It does not appear to be listed on the Nashua (Berry Plastics) site.
It is entirely possible that it's only manufactured and marketed to certain regions of the world, or is indeed the 357 duct tape in different packaging.

Note that I said acceptable, that should not be interpreted the same as good 
It's as simple as it's the industry standard and what we all expect. It's qualities are known and I guess it's a bit like the old '58 debate...
But in saying that there just isn't the range of options available down here, it's 357 or no name hope you're feeling lucky today for the most part...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 19, 2012)

Some could (and will) go on for days on the specific intricacies of variances between brands of gaff tape; see http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/news/5085-changes-permacel-gaffers-tape.html . Once you find a brand and model you like, stick  with it.


bthorp said:


> ...Also, I've found that gaff tape is far more expensive than I expected. Are there any brands to avoid or can you make a recommendation on a brand that will get me the most for my money? ...


For 2" wide, it usually works out to around 10¢ per foot ($15-20 per 50-60 yard roll), so yes indeedy, the cost does add up. However, the residue left behind, or outright failure, of cheap tapes, will more than erase the memory of a low price.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris15 said:


> Nashua 357 GAFFERS TAPE BLACK 40M as one vendor.
> It does not appear to be listed on the Nashua (Berry Plastics) site.
> It is entirely possible that it's only manufactured and marketed to certain regions of the world, or is indeed the 357 duct tape in different packaging.
> 
> ...





I was taking a plant tour of Berry Plastics (Polyken) in Franklin TN recently, as we prepared to become an authorized representative to the Arts & Entertainment market for them. The product lines converted within the (very enormous) facility included a wide range of 'Duct' tapes, of which included Nashua 357. This product had been produced by Nashua in the great northeast until the company was purchased by Berry Plastics. the product is now made in Franklin KY and perhaps nearer to Oz.

The Polyken 510 product is now private labeled for Apollo at this Franklin facility and provides great performance while maintaining value- something demanded in this 'new economy'. Product Search - Gaffer Tape


----------



## BanditRO (Feb 20, 2012)

Brad,

Bandit Lites headquarters in is Knoxville and we have a stocking location in Lavergne. We are more than capable of taking care of your needs and have extensive knowledge of this industry, installations, etc.

Don't forget that you have us in your area. I am at the world headquarters in Knoxville and we have two facilities in Lavergne. We work with the Belmont Academy and a host of other institutions and should be able to address any of your needs.

Yes, this is shameless self-promotion, but if you are in Franklin and haven't contacted us, we obviously are not doing our job of getting our name out there.

Feel free to call the Knoxville office and ask for RO. I will be more than happy to chat and offer input. BTW, I am the Global Purchasing Manager and, on a daily basis, buy the tools and expendables for which you are looking.

RO


----------

